# 64 GTO/65 Skylark Frame Interchange?



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Could someone advise as to whether a 65 Buick Skyark frame is a direct interchange with a 64 GTO? Both cars are convertibles, both frames boxed. 

Thanks in advance.

Allan


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. Exactly the frame you want. In fact, the hardtop version of all the Buick Gran Sports for '65 had the boxed HD frame, too. Great quality cars that are under valued and under appreciated. Go for it.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Are the Buick and Pontiac rear diffs the same? The Buick has a posi rear in it which is interesting......

Allan


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure. I know the Olds and Chevy are different....but will fit. The Buick may well be the same. In any case, it will work fine....they all have the same dimensions year by year.


----------

